# facebook



## Anonyme (23 Avril 2011)

La touche "enter" ne me permet pas de commenter les messages sur facebook.


----------



## Luxless (23 Avril 2011)

Ouais et alors ? Tu sais c'est pas avec un message comme ça qu'on va t'aider ! Ta touche "entrer" ne te permets pas de commenter les messages sur facebook j'ai juste envie de te dire c'est bien mais je m'en tape. Si tu veux qu'on t'aide, tu commence par dire bonjour, on sera plus enclins à te filer un coup de main. Ensuite si tu veux de l'aide faudrait peut être nous donner ta config. 
Ceci dit BRAVO parce que dans l'impolitesse tu excelle ! 
Bravo !


----------



## Anonyme (23 Avril 2011)

on se calme petit !
Monsieur, je me présente, je suis une mamie qui se débrouille comme elle peut avec son mac, OK ? çà vous convient comme entrée en matière ?
Ensuite ma config. c'est quoi ? IBook G4 çà vous dit quelque chose ?
Enfin si ce site d'aide est aussi agressif, je vais me coucher. Bonsoir Luxless...


----------



## Luxless (23 Avril 2011)

Être une mamie qui ne sait pas se servir de son Mac n'excuse en rien ton impolitesse ! Je pense que l'on ne t'a jamais appris à dire bonjour ???
Oui Ibook G4 je vois lequel c'est. Tu utilise quel navigateur ? 

Ce site d'aide n'est pas agressif. Quand on a besoin d'aide il me semble qu'on peut être correct. (Quand tu rentre dans un magasin tu dis bonjour, s'il vous plait, merci et au revoir non ? Et bien icic c'est pareil !


----------



## madaniso (23 Avril 2011)

manolo.1 a dit:


> on se calme petit !
> Monsieur, je me présente, je suis une mamie qui se débrouille comme elle peut avec son mac, OK ?



Mais bien sur ! Une mamie de moins de 60 ans alors !


----------



## Luxless (23 Avril 2011)

LOL ! 
Non mais il/elle se fout de notre gueule !


----------



## Anonyme (24 Avril 2011)

manolo.1 a dit:


> on se calme petit !
> Monsieur, je me présente, je suis une mamie qui se débrouille comme elle peut avec son mac, OK ? çà vous convient comme entrée en matière ?
> Ensuite ma config. c'est quoi ? IBook G4 çà vous dit quelque chose ?
> Enfin si ce site d'aide est aussi agressif, je vais me coucher. Bonsoir Luxless...



Elle se présente, elle dit être une mamie, à mon avis quand on veut obtenir quelque chose des autres ...

- on dit effectivement > bonjour
- on ne monte pas sur ses grand chevaux
- on essaye de comprendre la réaction des gens qui pourraient aider
- on visite : http://www.apple.com/fr/support/ibook/



> La touche "Enter" ne me permet pas de commenter les messages sur facebook.



Ben chez moi, avec un iMac 24 alu, je peux le faire

Un papy de 67 :love:


----------



## Luxless (24 Avril 2011)

Moi j'ai un Macbook Unibody et un iMac 27" et ça marche aussi ... Peut être un problème de màj non ?


----------



## Toximityx (24 Avril 2011)

Bonjour,

Le membre fondateur de cette discussion a fait la demande de suppression de son compte.

Bonne journée à tous.


----------

